# Torque Work Centre



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

*The Torque Has Landed!*

Up until now, our friends "Down Under" have been having all the fun. Not any more. The Torque Work Centre is finally available in Lubbock, Texas. That may not excite you, but it certainly does me since I now have one of those fantastic tools. It is the first in the US, but I promise it won't be the last. As degoose has already shared, we are a dealer for the machine. For information, send me a PM, and I'll get back to you.

I had the privilege of attending the taping of "Cool Tools" on the DIY network. I got to spend some time with Stu, from Stu's Shed podcast. Stu's a great guy, and did a wonderful job demonstrating the Torque for the show. Also had a ball hanging out with Chris Grundy, the host of Cool Tools. He's a very fun guy. We will post the details of the show as we know them, but it looks like it will air around late August this year.

So, now you will have to put up with me and Larry showing all the "cool" things the Torque will do.
For now here is actual proof the tool is really here.---*Enjoy*------more later.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

KentS said:


> *The Torque Has Landed!*
> 
> Up until now, our friends "Down Under" have been having all the fun. Not any more. The Torque Work Centre is finally available in Lubbock, Texas. That may not excite you, but it certainly does me since I now have one of those fantastic tools. It is the first in the US, but I promise it won't be the last. As degoose has already shared, we are a dealer for the machine. For information, send me a PM, and I'll get back to you.
> 
> ...


I have checked out the website in Australia on this tool. Looks very versitile. Do you have a pricing on it and some of the accessories yet?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

KentS said:


> *The Torque Has Landed!*
> 
> Up until now, our friends "Down Under" have been having all the fun. Not any more. The Torque Work Centre is finally available in Lubbock, Texas. That may not excite you, but it certainly does me since I now have one of those fantastic tools. It is the first in the US, but I promise it won't be the last. As degoose has already shared, we are a dealer for the machine. For information, send me a PM, and I'll get back to you.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a great time in Denver… glad you had a safe trip… Stu is a real down to earth bloke… look forward to the next episode of this fantastic journey.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

KentS said:


> *The Torque Has Landed!*
> 
> Up until now, our friends "Down Under" have been having all the fun. Not any more. The Torque Work Centre is finally available in Lubbock, Texas. That may not excite you, but it certainly does me since I now have one of those fantastic tools. It is the first in the US, but I promise it won't be the last. As degoose has already shared, we are a dealer for the machine. For information, send me a PM, and I'll get back to you.
> 
> ...


Kent: Congratulations on having the first in the USA. I assume it's not serial # 1.

Good luck on making it a profitable part of your business.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

KentS said:


> *The Torque Has Landed!*
> 
> Up until now, our friends "Down Under" have been having all the fun. Not any more. The Torque Work Centre is finally available in Lubbock, Texas. That may not excite you, but it certainly does me since I now have one of those fantastic tools. It is the first in the US, but I promise it won't be the last. As degoose has already shared, we are a dealer for the machine. For information, send me a PM, and I'll get back to you.
> 
> ...


Congrats with this Kent. I wish you a lot of success with it. I think it's a great tool.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

KentS said:


> *The Torque Has Landed!*
> 
> Up until now, our friends "Down Under" have been having all the fun. Not any more. The Torque Work Centre is finally available in Lubbock, Texas. That may not excite you, but it certainly does me since I now have one of those fantastic tools. It is the first in the US, but I promise it won't be the last. As degoose has already shared, we are a dealer for the machine. For information, send me a PM, and I'll get back to you.
> 
> ...


Awesome Kent 
you lucky dog….
Glad you had a great time in Denver.

Lisa


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

KentS said:


> *The Torque Has Landed!*
> 
> Up until now, our friends "Down Under" have been having all the fun. Not any more. The Torque Work Centre is finally available in Lubbock, Texas. That may not excite you, but it certainly does me since I now have one of those fantastic tools. It is the first in the US, but I promise it won't be the last. As degoose has already shared, we are a dealer for the machine. For information, send me a PM, and I'll get back to you.
> 
> ...


Did you warn the local authority of pending dust storms…LOL Nice work Ken looking forward on future updates. BC


----------



## RKW (Dec 17, 2008)

KentS said:


> *The Torque Has Landed!*
> 
> Up until now, our friends "Down Under" have been having all the fun. Not any more. The Torque Work Centre is finally available in Lubbock, Texas. That may not excite you, but it certainly does me since I now have one of those fantastic tools. It is the first in the US, but I promise it won't be the last. As degoose has already shared, we are a dealer for the machine. For information, send me a PM, and I'll get back to you.
> 
> ...


congrats Kent, I had to google this thing to see what it does. Are you going to give a demonstration? I hope you have a lot of success with this.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

KentS said:


> *The Torque Has Landed!*
> 
> Up until now, our friends "Down Under" have been having all the fun. Not any more. The Torque Work Centre is finally available in Lubbock, Texas. That may not excite you, but it certainly does me since I now have one of those fantastic tools. It is the first in the US, but I promise it won't be the last. As degoose has already shared, we are a dealer for the machine. For information, send me a PM, and I'll get back to you.
> 
> ...


Cool and congrats!


----------



## Wood_Chuck (Feb 19, 2009)

KentS said:


> *The Torque Has Landed!*
> 
> Up until now, our friends "Down Under" have been having all the fun. Not any more. The Torque Work Centre is finally available in Lubbock, Texas. That may not excite you, but it certainly does me since I now have one of those fantastic tools. It is the first in the US, but I promise it won't be the last. As degoose has already shared, we are a dealer for the machine. For information, send me a PM, and I'll get back to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post! Glad you had fun!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

KentS said:


> *The Torque Has Landed!*
> 
> Up until now, our friends "Down Under" have been having all the fun. Not any more. The Torque Work Centre is finally available in Lubbock, Texas. That may not excite you, but it certainly does me since I now have one of those fantastic tools. It is the first in the US, but I promise it won't be the last. As degoose has already shared, we are a dealer for the machine. For information, send me a PM, and I'll get back to you.
> 
> ...


Shucks, the secret is out. LOL


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

KentS said:


> *The Torque Has Landed!*
> 
> Up until now, our friends "Down Under" have been having all the fun. Not any more. The Torque Work Centre is finally available in Lubbock, Texas. That may not excite you, but it certainly does me since I now have one of those fantastic tools. It is the first in the US, but I promise it won't be the last. As degoose has already shared, we are a dealer for the machine. For information, send me a PM, and I'll get back to you.
> 
> ...


Congrats, Kent.


----------



## Tyy5150 (Dec 3, 2014)

KentS said:


> *The Torque Has Landed!*
> 
> Up until now, our friends "Down Under" have been having all the fun. Not any more. The Torque Work Centre is finally available in Lubbock, Texas. That may not excite you, but it certainly does me since I now have one of those fantastic tools. It is the first in the US, but I promise it won't be the last. As degoose has already shared, we are a dealer for the machine. For information, send me a PM, and I'll get back to you.
> 
> ...


It there any other tools like this called somthing else


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

*Clamping Table*

I made a clamping table for my Torque Work Centre I thought some of you might be interested in. The table was actually made on the Torque itself, which shows more of the versatily of the machine.
























I am setting up the machine to do fluted columns. More on that later.

























Thanks for the interest.
For more on this check out mt blog on wordress
http://kentshepherd.wordpress.com/


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Clamping Table*
> 
> I made a clamping table for my Torque Work Centre I thought some of you might be interested in. The table was actually made on the Torque itself, which shows more of the versatily of the machine.
> 
> ...


Looks great Kent.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Clamping Table*
> 
> I made a clamping table for my Torque Work Centre I thought some of you might be interested in. The table was actually made on the Torque itself, which shows more of the versatily of the machine.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's great.
I like the versatility of so many different styles of clamps on the one board.
Cool : )

Lisa


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

KentS said:


> *Clamping Table*
> 
> I made a clamping table for my Torque Work Centre I thought some of you might be interested in. The table was actually made on the Torque itself, which shows more of the versatily of the machine.
> 
> ...


Nice job Kent.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Clamping Table*
> 
> I made a clamping table for my Torque Work Centre I thought some of you might be interested in. The table was actually made on the Torque itself, which shows more of the versatily of the machine.
> 
> ...


wow, i would love one but don't have the space.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Clamping Table*
> 
> I made a clamping table for my Torque Work Centre I thought some of you might be interested in. The table was actually made on the Torque itself, which shows more of the versatily of the machine.
> 
> ...


The more I see this tool the more I wish I could afford one. NICE JOB.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Clamping Table*
> 
> I made a clamping table for my Torque Work Centre I thought some of you might be interested in. The table was actually made on the Torque itself, which shows more of the versatily of the machine.
> 
> ...


I think you are the perfect dealer for Torque Work Centers Kent. With your creative ideas and practical solutions you should be able to make that tool really sing. When others see all the amazing things that can be done with it, they will be wanting one for sure. I know I do.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Clamping Table*
> 
> I made a clamping table for my Torque Work Centre I thought some of you might be interested in. The table was actually made on the Torque itself, which shows more of the versatily of the machine.
> 
> ...


Looks great! I really like your comma shaped cam lock though!


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

KentS said:


> *Clamping Table*
> 
> I made a clamping table for my Torque Work Centre I thought some of you might be interested in. The table was actually made on the Torque itself, which shows more of the versatily of the machine.
> 
> ...


One great idea leads to another, nice table.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

*Cutting Slots*

Here is another great use for the Torque Work Centre. I am frequently needing to slot pieces for various jigs I have built. Up until now I have been using the router sled I posted some time ago. That worked very well, and was safe to use, even on small parts. The Torque Work Centre does the same thing, but the set up and ease of use is much better and faster.

Here I'm slotting pieces for wooden clamps like these I posted recently as a project.
















This is the set up for the flip stops to create the starting and stopping place for the slots.
































The plywood you see is to keep from routing into my table. With my T-track table, this is a breeze!









I did all this (Including the set-up) in a few minutes before I came to work this morning.

Thanks for looking,
Kent


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Slots*
> 
> Here is another great use for the Torque Work Centre. I am frequently needing to slot pieces for various jigs I have built. Up until now I have been using the router sled I posted some time ago. That worked very well, and was safe to use, even on small parts. The Torque Work Centre does the same thing, but the set up and ease of use is much better and faster.
> 
> ...


Greetings Kent…. That is one mean machine I have to say. Can it cook, too? Now if it could just make a pot of coffee, you'd be set…... lol. I hope to get a good look at this bad boy in action….. I'll see you in a few days, hopefully, if I don't rip or tear something, or bend it in the middle…. I hate that long drive to Texas….
If I get into a sandstorm while I'm there, I may come home early….... lol lol… See ya soon…....


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Slots*
> 
> Here is another great use for the Torque Work Centre. I am frequently needing to slot pieces for various jigs I have built. Up until now I have been using the router sled I posted some time ago. That worked very well, and was safe to use, even on small parts. The Torque Work Centre does the same thing, but the set up and ease of use is much better and faster.
> 
> ...


SWEET !!
I have wanted to make some of these hold downs,
but can't be bothered to set up the router table.

I like the idea of overhead routing.
You can actually see what is going on.
The stop blocks….easy, no more clamp and wood block.

I am doing the antsy dance, mine is sitting on the 
loading dock in Brisbane.
Your killing me Kent ; )
Great work !!

Lisa


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Slots*
> 
> Here is another great use for the Torque Work Centre. I am frequently needing to slot pieces for various jigs I have built. Up until now I have been using the router sled I posted some time ago. That worked very well, and was safe to use, even on small parts. The Torque Work Centre does the same thing, but the set up and ease of use is much better and faster.
> 
> ...


I also like the overhead routing option Kent, but I will just have envy. Maybe I can figure out another way to do it. Thanks for the blog. It looks so easy with those stops an all.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Slots*
> 
> Here is another great use for the Torque Work Centre. I am frequently needing to slot pieces for various jigs I have built. Up until now I have been using the router sled I posted some time ago. That worked very well, and was safe to use, even on small parts. The Torque Work Centre does the same thing, but the set up and ease of use is much better and faster.
> 
> ...


Lisa, I am tempted to gloat and rub it in, but I won't----yet!

Hope you get yours soon. Then we can compare notes.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Slots*
> 
> Here is another great use for the Torque Work Centre. I am frequently needing to slot pieces for various jigs I have built. Up until now I have been using the router sled I posted some time ago. That worked very well, and was safe to use, even on small parts. The Torque Work Centre does the same thing, but the set up and ease of use is much better and faster.
> 
> ...


Kent, thanks for giving us one more use for the Torque Workcentre.
Lisa, your machine is being shipped this week.. Hope you can stand the wait..I am sure it will be worth it..
I also know that you have been giving a lot of thought to your first projects with the Torque… and I can't wait to see them..
Rick, let us know what you think of the Torque when you get to see it up close and personal


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Slots*
> 
> Here is another great use for the Torque Work Centre. I am frequently needing to slot pieces for various jigs I have built. Up until now I have been using the router sled I posted some time ago. That worked very well, and was safe to use, even on small parts. The Torque Work Centre does the same thing, but the set up and ease of use is much better and faster.
> 
> ...


My first project will be…...
JIGS
Of course, if you have a new tool 
you need jigs for it…
The rest is a surprise ; )

Oh yes Kent, we will share/compare notes.

Lisa


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Slots*
> 
> Here is another great use for the Torque Work Centre. I am frequently needing to slot pieces for various jigs I have built. Up until now I have been using the router sled I posted some time ago. That worked very well, and was safe to use, even on small parts. The Torque Work Centre does the same thing, but the set up and ease of use is much better and faster.
> 
> ...


thanks , kent .

it sure makes me dream ,
i know the surface has just been scratched with this tool .

all you together are going to break new ground over and over .

so when are you going to make a torque center out of bubinga and purpleheart ?


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Slots*
> 
> Here is another great use for the Torque Work Centre. I am frequently needing to slot pieces for various jigs I have built. Up until now I have been using the router sled I posted some time ago. That worked very well, and was safe to use, even on small parts. The Torque Work Centre does the same thing, but the set up and ease of use is much better and faster.
> 
> ...


Awesome pictures, each worth a thousand words.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Slots*
> 
> Here is another great use for the Torque Work Centre. I am frequently needing to slot pieces for various jigs I have built. Up until now I have been using the router sled I posted some time ago. That worked very well, and was safe to use, even on small parts. The Torque Work Centre does the same thing, but the set up and ease of use is much better and faster.
> 
> ...


C O O L !!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

*Cutting Dados--The Easy Way*

Short of owning a CNC Router, I can't think of a better way to cut dados.

This is my first attempt at a video. I discovered what a huge learning curve is involved and hopefully I'll get better. -Gee I love computers!

With a lot of help from my lovely wife, here it is-Enjoy!

http://v.wordpress.com/wp-content/plugins/video/flvplayer.swf?ver=1.21

Thanks for watching.
Kent


----------



## SuperDave (Apr 4, 2010)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Dados--The Easy Way*
> 
> Short of owning a CNC Router, I can't think of a better way to cut dados.
> 
> ...


great video Kent. glad to see you got your video camera going, if a picture is worth a 1000 words i wounder what a video is. i really want one of those torque work centers. keep up the good work.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Dados--The Easy Way*
> 
> Short of owning a CNC Router, I can't think of a better way to cut dados.
> 
> ...


OK, all I need now is the CNC Torque Workcenter!  

Then, I'd be all set…

Nice video… you did a very good job explaining & using it.

I take it you had to write a simple program?

The CNC took over when you turned it on, right? Like controlling all movements, til done?

Thank you.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Dados--The Easy Way*
> 
> Short of owning a CNC Router, I can't think of a better way to cut dados.
> 
> ...


Greetings Kent,
Well…. I did get to see the Torque Work Center in action after all…... lol. Slicker' an whistle!!!!
I now have a better understanding of how it works when you were explaining it to me…..
I understood it then, but this is so much better to see in a demonstration…. Thanks for the video….
Great job, and tell Diane she's did a good job behind the camera….


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Dados--The Easy Way*
> 
> Short of owning a CNC Router, I can't think of a better way to cut dados.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great presentation Kent & Diane! It's cool to be there with you, kinda like meeting you first hand. I know we should all take a lesson from you that ANY tool is better by; making jigs, fine tuning, clamping and or stop fixtures for the work table as you have done. First class all the way!


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Dados--The Easy Way*
> 
> Short of owning a CNC Router, I can't think of a better way to cut dados.
> 
> ...


I've got to have one. Thanks for the video.


----------



## EricB2017 (Apr 3, 2010)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Dados--The Easy Way*
> 
> Short of owning a CNC Router, I can't think of a better way to cut dados.
> 
> ...


pretty neat video. good job


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Dados--The Easy Way*
> 
> Short of owning a CNC Router, I can't think of a better way to cut dados.
> 
> ...


You make it all seem so simple… oh yeah it is.. and video work was pretty durn good for a first time?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Dados--The Easy Way*
> 
> Short of owning a CNC Router, I can't think of a better way to cut dados.
> 
> ...


You did a great job on the video Kent. The dado set-up showed how versatile, easy and accurate the machine is. You have a natural talent for presentation. Now I just have to figure out how to get the money to buy one. I did buy a Lotto ticket last week, so there is hope, lol.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Dados--The Easy Way*
> 
> Short of owning a CNC Router, I can't think of a better way to cut dados.
> 
> ...


Nice video Ken you show more than just making dado. The versatility of the TWC is in how much imagination one can come up with, like your homemade clamping center, very ingenious. I bet using the TWC has been a lot of fun in setting up and using as well. It seem that you tackled the dust collection part of it head on with the Festool vac system, very nice indeed. Looking forward to seeing more video, stay safe…BC


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Dados--The Easy Way*
> 
> Short of owning a CNC Router, I can't think of a better way to cut dados.
> 
> ...


well done , kent .
simple ,
safe ,
and consistent .

now i just need a trailer ,
so i can do my dadoes ,

when i come to visit ,
y'aii (LOL) !


----------



## woody57 (Jan 6, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Dados--The Easy Way*
> 
> Short of owning a CNC Router, I can't think of a better way to cut dados.
> 
> ...


great video
you have a talent for presentation
I had a pinched nerve in my neck 2 yrs ago, so I know what you mean by numbness and lack of grip.
keep up the good work


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Dados--The Easy Way*
> 
> Short of owning a CNC Router, I can't think of a better way to cut dados.
> 
> ...


Nice machine Kent. Great blog & good job on the video.


----------



## Garry (Oct 5, 2006)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Dados--The Easy Way*
> 
> Short of owning a CNC Router, I can't think of a better way to cut dados.
> 
> ...


Can you tell us where you purchased the TWC and the approximate cost Kent?

Thanks


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Dados--The Easy Way*
> 
> Short of owning a CNC Router, I can't think of a better way to cut dados.
> 
> ...


Thank You everyone for all the kind comments. I hope this is just one of many videos on a variety of topics--assuming anyone is really interested.

The Torque Work Centre can be ordered from SRS Tool & Supply in Lubbock, Texas. 
Feel free to contact me by PM, and I'll get you all the information.

Kent


----------



## woody57 (Jan 6, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Dados--The Easy Way*
> 
> Short of owning a CNC Router, I can't think of a better way to cut dados.
> 
> ...


I'm interested
keep making those videos


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Dados--The Easy Way*
> 
> Short of owning a CNC Router, I can't think of a better way to cut dados.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I need one of those machines too…..


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Cutting Dados--The Easy Way*
> 
> Short of owning a CNC Router, I can't think of a better way to cut dados.
> 
> ...


Well done, Kent.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

*More Torque!*

Try this on a drill press!
My son has been building himself a workbench with an incredible 3" thick, 40" x 90" top.
He asked me how in the world could he drill the dog holes accurately. How about the Torque work center.
As he was drilling the holes, he commented------"I want one" 
Doesn't everyone?

Thanks for looking,
Kent


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

KentS said:


> *More Torque!*
> 
> Try this on a drill press!
> My son has been building himself a workbench with an incredible 3" thick, 40" x 90" top.
> ...


heh, that looks too easy - you should have let him do it with a brace!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

KentS said:


> *More Torque!*
> 
> Try this on a drill press!
> My son has been building himself a workbench with an incredible 3" thick, 40" x 90" top.
> ...


WOW!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

KentS said:


> *More Torque!*
> 
> Try this on a drill press!
> My son has been building himself a workbench with an incredible 3" thick, 40" x 90" top.
> ...


I'm with PurpLev at least one row Ken….lol , sweet work and fast. I know are friend down under is smiling as well…BC


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

KentS said:


> *More Torque!*
> 
> Try this on a drill press!
> My son has been building himself a workbench with an incredible 3" thick, 40" x 90" top.
> ...


There is no denying that the Torque Work Center rocks Kent. That bench looks really good too.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

KentS said:


> *More Torque!*
> 
> Try this on a drill press!
> My son has been building himself a workbench with an incredible 3" thick, 40" x 90" top.
> ...


Just one more thing that the TWC excels in… drilling perfectly space holes… that is one really large radial arm drill…and yes Wilson… I am smiling …
Kent, tell Greg that I know a bloke who can get him one….lol … but he might have to move in with you… no room in his workshop…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

KentS said:


> *More Torque!*
> 
> Try this on a drill press!
> My son has been building himself a workbench with an incredible 3" thick, 40" x 90" top.
> ...


gee dad 
since you let me use the TWC

can i borrow the truck now

great tool

beautiful bench top


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *More Torque!*
> 
> Try this on a drill press!
> My son has been building himself a workbench with an incredible 3" thick, 40" x 90" top.
> ...


David, you can come use the Torque too, but no, you can't borrow my truck.

Larry, It was actually my son Kyle that used it. I think I saw him drooling on his top.
Greg is my son-in-law. --*He* is not my fault! (By the way--should I give either of them the "relative" discount?)

Sharon, good idea. I wish I had thought of it *before* I let him use it. That would have been fun to watch.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

KentS said:


> *More Torque!*
> 
> Try this on a drill press!
> My son has been building himself a workbench with an incredible 3" thick, 40" x 90" top.
> ...


Kent and Sharon, You guys are mean, wicked, evil, and nasty….I like you!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

KentS said:


> *More Torque!*
> 
> Try this on a drill press!
> My son has been building himself a workbench with an incredible 3" thick, 40" x 90" top.
> ...


Good one Kent. Thats what I call innovation.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

KentS said:


> *More Torque!*
> 
> Try this on a drill press!
> My son has been building himself a workbench with an incredible 3" thick, 40" x 90" top.
> ...


Thats a nice beautiful benchtop.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

KentS said:


> *More Torque!*
> 
> Try this on a drill press!
> My son has been building himself a workbench with an incredible 3" thick, 40" x 90" top.
> ...


Wow that's cool Kent. You let your son build things and not use purple heart ? )


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

KentS said:


> *More Torque!*
> 
> Try this on a drill press!
> My son has been building himself a workbench with an incredible 3" thick, 40" x 90" top.
> ...


If I ever dig myself out of my basement shop and have some space, the TWC is going on the shopping list!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *More Torque!*
> 
> Try this on a drill press!
> My son has been building himself a workbench with an incredible 3" thick, 40" x 90" top.
> ...


Jim, why would I want to let him have access to my exotic stash?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

KentS said:


> *More Torque!*
> 
> Try this on a drill press!
> My son has been building himself a workbench with an incredible 3" thick, 40" x 90" top.
> ...


I hadn't thought of that . Is his beach made out of old pallets? LOL


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *More Torque!*
> 
> Try this on a drill press!
> My son has been building himself a workbench with an incredible 3" thick, 40" x 90" top.
> ...


Actually, there are advantages to having a commercial door shop and buying several thousand ft of lumber every month. The material he used was all culls from our door manufacturing. Most of it was unacceptable in color. That, however, makes a great workbench.


----------

